# G3 Vs Alumacraft Tunnel Hull



## Danno93 (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm in the market to get an aluminum center console tunnel hull in the 17-18' range. With that being said, I went by C & S Outboards in Crosby today and talked with a gentleman about both models. He basically told me that he sells maybe 1-2 G3 tunnel hulls a year compared to over 100 Alumacraft tunnel hulls. He said the performance is night and day on the tunnels for these two brands. The only bad thing is that the G3 offers more comforts, and I like the layout better. The Alumacraft is pretty plain and basically just a fishing boat with very little "Bells or Whistles" included. As I'm more concerned on performance, I also know 8 hrs in a boat is a long time to be uncomfortable. If anyone on here has any experience with either of these two model boats please let me kmow your opinions and what you would change. I'm only interested in the tunnel hulls in the 17-18 ft range. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

I've got their 1756 package with a 50 (alumacraft). Get the 1860 with a 90 HP. The alumacraft is a very tough boat that will run very shallow (4"-6" draft at rest) and will last you for many years. You will not be very comfortable with choppy waters. If you want comfort, buy a fiberglass boat.

PM me for more info. Tiderunner has the 1860 w/90. Also don't let him talk you out of a power jackplate.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I had an 18 alumacraft w/tunnel and 75 hp merc. It was a good, solid , shallow running fishing rig. Don't get bells and whistles on an aluminum boat. These things are all about function and price.


----------



## hardheadexpress (Jun 16, 2006)

If you are into a smooth dry ride do not buy a G3 ask coreyd i think he was glad to be back on land


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I have a 2005 G3 1860, with a 50 Evinrude, not a tunnel hull. I really like it. I got mine for C&S. The owner is very nice and a great guy to do business with. I have called numerous times asking questions about adding things to the boat, etc. He has always been more than happy to help.


----------



## Danno93 (Apr 15, 2006)

4 Ever-Fsh N,
About how shallow can you run your boat? Tyring to decide if I really need a tunnel hull, or if a traditional flat bottom will work. Plan on using it both freshwater and saltwater. Thanks.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

You need to take into consideration all aspects of owning a shallow water boat, both negatives and positives. Not sure about the G3, but I suspect it is similar to my Alumacraft.

A properly rigged boat with sponsons (pontoons on the back), tunnel hull, jackplate, etc will float "ankle deep". Trust me, my boat will float in water that is right at my ankles. Not sure how high your ankles go:rotfl: , but that is pretty skinny. The tunnel lets water flow around the prop while underway and keeping it from spinning out/losing "bite". The tunnel takes away from top end and turning ability. The sponsons also affect manueverability, but not sure by how much. You will learn to trim down when turning, or slow down a lot!!

Bill (the owner) told me he would let me test drive one before I bought. Why don't you check with him so you will know exactly what you are getting into before investing $12-18K on a rig.

Also, FWIW, there was a guy on here that had one for sale some time ago. Lake Livingston Fishing was his handle and he had the 1756 G3 w/ Yammie 50. Check with him about how it handled, and maybe he still has it?



Danno93 said:


> 4 Ever-Fsh N,
> About how shallow can you run your boat? Tyring to decide if I really need a tunnel hull, or if a traditional flat bottom will work. Plan on using it both freshwater and saltwater. Thanks.


----------



## tiderunner (Aug 3, 2005)

I can't speak on the G3 as I've never been in one. I've ran the Alumacraft 1860 tunnel for 3 years. I've run this boat in some tuff country and haven't had a problem. A couple of welds re welded due to the stress I put on it. I run it all year long. It's either pounding the length of East Matty or in the oyster infested shallows of Cedar Lakes. I piggy back kayaks at times or have it loaded to the gills going to the bayhouse. It has been stuck and bounced off reefs. I will say this much, you can't pull the bow up much for rough water unless you put all the weight toward the back. Draft with a 90 yamaha and a light load is around 6". The tunnel is 7" deep I believe, and about 1" of the tunnel is above the water line. I have the 2 ice chest set up instead of the dry box or live well. You can manipulate the chest or stand on the bow and get a 5" draft. The lakes are full of old puddin spoil mud and with the 90 yamaha / 4 blade, it will take off in the same draft if you hammer it. Around 10" in sand. The hyd. jack / good 4 blade and the 90 is what it takes to get the most out of this boat. Draft at speed is ??????? No way I'm gonna stop and measure it!







It's less than 6". I messed up once and shut it down in the wrong spot. Don't fall for the sales pitch. It will not run in dew, wet grass, or spit!!! You'll have to buy a new windshield if you try it. Ha!Ha! The only other boat I've run around with is my friends 21' Majek RFL. Both boats will increase your heart rate if you want to push em. Mono a mono, its a good shallow running boat that will be a little forgiving if you miss the boat lane a few feet. It's a rough ride in a chop and can take some hits on the reefs. Not to hard on the pocket book. I think it's a good value. There is a better flatbottom on the market but it has a better price tag. Whatever you buy, get the boat that best suites the area you fish the most. Don't buy this kinda boat without the hyd jack, 4 blade, or max hp. You'll get a good jump up with minimal bow rise and short planning distance with right jack and trim combo. This boat doesn't weigh much. C&S does extra fabbing and welding on the boat. He welds additional stringers everywhere something screws into the floor. Ice chest holders and console has squared tubing under them. He has a deal with the factory that doesn't take away from the warranty. IMO the boat is a little stouter than a plain jane factory Alumacraft. He use to have a DVD that had some videos of the boats starting, running, and stopping. The boats do just as the videos show. PM me if you have any questions. I probably have already typed more than you care to read.


----------



## Danno93 (Apr 15, 2006)

Thank you tiderunner. Lots of great info in your post. Earlier when I mentioned "Bells and Whistles", I was basically referring to the G3 layout compared to the Alumacraft. I do a lot of bass fishing also, and the G3 Deluxe 1860 seems to be the best of both worlds for my situation. I like the extra bow storage, console livewell, and the finish of the interior. I would imagine that a little playing with engine height on a jackplate would increase the performance of the G3 Tunnel. Guess I need to just do as advised earlier and take them on a test run. Decisions,decisions  I'll let you guys know how this all turns out. Thanks again for all the replies.


----------



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

Bought a C&S 1756 Alumacraft w/Yammy 60. Been running it for almost 4yrs.
Knock wood but its been a great boat. 
Fully loaded it floats in about 8inches of water. Runs in about 1ft.
I wouldn't say it is uncomfortable in any way. Mine has a floor and pedestal seats and you can stay out all day comfortably. 
It will beat the fillings out of your teeth on choppy water but thats with all aluminum boats.
Boat is perfect for two people but gets a little tight for three.
I wish now I had purchased the next size larger boat.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Moonpie, I thought you had the 1860? Are you sure? I have the 1756 and your boat seems a lot bigger than mine?

Alas, every boater wishes they had purchased the next size bigger boat.



Moonpie said:


> Bought a C&S 1756 Alumacraft w/Yammy 60. Been running it for almost 4yrs.
> Knock wood but its been a great boat.
> Fully loaded it floats in about 8inches of water. Runs in about 1ft.
> I wouldn't say it is uncomfortable in any way. Mine has a floor and pedestal seats and you can stay out all day comfortably.
> ...


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

I've got a Weldcraft 1860 w/a 90hp Yammy. Tunnel hull, pontoons, hyd. jackplate. Wouldn't trade it for anything. I've had mine side by side with a 1756, and it really is a big difference. The 1860 is def. the way to go IMO. As far as handling/performance with a tunnel, never had a problem with mine at all. I'm not out there running a slalom course, but it's done everything I've ever needed it to do, and then some. And yes, if shallow is where you wanna go, this hull will definitely get you there. One thing I would change about the layout of my boat is storage space. It's about non-existent. Something u may consider when choosing your boat.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Partnered on a 1860 tunnel and all I can say is buy as big as you can afford. We fished 3 consistantly no problem. Great boats.


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

*boat*

http://www.alumacraft.com/jonboats_18.html check this sie out I got a 1860 spl with ta 90 hp that Pearland marine rigged for me and it's a great boat. I diddn't like the g3 because when I was at the boat show I was walking in it and my dad noticed the floor moveing a bit and there was no tunnel and flotations on it. Alumacraft is the way to go.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Boatright*

Do yourself a favor & go by Boatright Marine & look at the Custom Flats boats he (Glen Boatwright) sells... The absolute best aluminum boat on the market.

I have a 2072 with a 150 TRP on it.. It will run in 2 ft chop better than any of the plastic boats & will run as skinny as you want. I can & do make most any turn as fast as I want without sliding due to the hull design...

They make all sizes & shapes so you can get as many comforts as you want.... For shallow water, I do not think there is any better boat made....

www.boatrightmarine.com

Supergas


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

If you decide to go with an Alumacraft, I would strongly advise that you get one thru Pearland Marine rather than C&S. You will pay a little more, but they will make it much more finished and comfortable, similar to the more comfy feel of the G3. Don't let somebody sell you a package boat and talk you out of custom rigging and an upgraded engine size - the second somebody talks like that you know something is wrong. Get the max horsepower the hull is rated for, no questions asked and not an option to do otherwise.

But do figure out if you really need the tunnel. If you don't, you'll be happier with a mod-v.


----------



## tiderunner (Aug 3, 2005)

Dang Supergas!!! Thats a Majek eater. LOL I bet that TRP has more to do with the turning than the hull design.







I have a friend that has a 20' set up with a TRP. He wont let me test drive it.







Always talking about how much the shaft cost. Pffft. Thats the best flatbottom on the market. Nice rig!










Jeff, 
Those Weld Crafts are good boats. I came close to getting the 1870 with a 115 yamaha.


----------



## tiderunner (Aug 3, 2005)

capn said:


> If you decide to go with an Alumacraft, I would strongly advise that you get one thru Pearland Marine rather than C&S. You will pay a little more, but they will make it much more finished and comfortable, similar to the more comfy feel of the G3. Don't let somebody sell you a package boat and talk you out of custom rigging and an upgraded engine size - the second somebody talks like that you know something is wrong. Get the max horsepower the hull is rated for, no questions asked and not an option to do otherwise.
> 
> But do figure out if you really need the tunnel. If you don't, you'll be happier with a mod-v.


Thats the problem I had. I wanted certain things (hyd jack) and almost had to argue. Basically wanted the boat set up for where I fish the most. Never had to do that before. Usually they want to sell you the moon. LOL


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Just Got This In*

*IT'S A ' 03 G3 1756 W/ 50 HP YAMAHA NICE A CLEAN IF YOU WANT TO LOOK AT IT CALL ME AT 281-326-2212 CROCKER...*


----------



## hellonwater (Dec 17, 2005)

Been running an alumacraft 1860 tunnel for over a year and have a new one on the way you can get them rigged very nice from the factory in several different styles. New has flip flop seat with ice chest set all the way back to keep the console as far back as possible.


----------

